# ONE Word: Cooking is__________.



## Cooking Goddess

I first thought of starting this as a thread elsewhere. Then I realized that no matter what the title of the thread, most of us would not be able to limit ourselves to ONE word.  Chatty, we are. Anyway, I figured this might work in the Games sub-forum.

Fill in the blank with one word. It can be hyphenated, or a compound phrase, but that is all. You can return to post a different "one word", but don't make ten one-word posts in a row.   I'll start:

*************************************************

Fulfilling.


----------



## Cheryl J

.....home. 

I may think of more, but that was the first word that came to mind.  Fun idea for a thread, CG!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Fun.

Boring but true.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

exciting


----------



## Katie H

(an) adventure.  Didn't sound right only saying, "adventure."

For me, it's always been an adventure and I've been _adventuring_ for over 60 years...and what a great trip!!!!


----------



## roadfix

....da bomb.


----------



## GotGarlic

Creative


----------



## bethzaring

all encompassing


----------



## dragnlaw

comfort.


----------



## Dawgluver

Relaxing


----------



## Addie

Educational


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

my-hobby-in-life.

Growing up, I can remember wanting to cook from a very young age and my mother wouldn't let me... "Once you're tall enough to reach the stove without a chair, then you can cook."

I'm vertically challenged (5 foot 2 eyes of blue ....) 

I even wanted to go to culinary school after I graduated from high school...
Mom: Absolutely NOT! Girls don't do that!!!
Me: But Mom I really enjoy cooking and I think I could make a career out of it.
MOM: NO! You're staying right here!
Me: Sigh, okay.

So now that I'm retired and have the time, I have spent the past , wow, 10 years, continuing to teach myself (my Mother CAN NOT cook for beans!) different techniques, styles, cuisines, and creating my own dishes to please myself and my husband.


----------



## buckytom

Satiety.


----------



## Vinylhanger

tasty.


----------



## Just Cooking

necessary....


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> my-hobby-in-life.
> 
> Growing up, I can remember wanting to cook from a very young age and my mother wouldn't let me... "Once you're tall enough to reach the stove without a chair, then you can cook."
> 
> I'm vertically challenged (5 foot 2 eyes of blue ....) [emoji38]
> 
> I even wanted to go to culinary school after I graduated from high school...
> Mom: Absolutely NOT! Girls don't do that!!!
> Me: But Mom I really enjoy cooking and I think I could make a career out of it.
> MOM: NO! You're staying right here!
> Me: Sigh, okay.
> 
> So now that I'm retired and have the time, I have spent the past , wow, 10 years, continuing to teach myself (my Mother CAN NOT cook for beans!) different techniques, styles, cuisines, and creating my own dishes to please myself and my husband.


Always the rule-breaker, K'girl. Lovely essay  [emoji38]


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Creative

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sagittarius

*Cooking is passion*



Cooking Goddess said:


> I first thought of starting this as a thread elsewhere. Then I realized that no matter what the title of the thread, most of us would not be able to limit ourselves to ONE word.  Chatty, we are. Anyway, I figured this might work in the Games sub-forum.
> 
> Fill in the blank with one word. It can be hyphenated, or a compound phrase, but that is all. You can return to post a different "one word", but don't make ten one-word posts in a row.   I'll start:
> 
> *************************************************
> 
> Fulfilling.



Passion .. 

Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Kayelle

satisfying


----------



## Andy M.

...food plus heat.


----------



## Addie

Fun and Educational


----------



## buckytom

Fundamental.

No, wait, that's reading.

Well, it is fun, and many of us are mental...


----------



## Whiskadoodle

sharing/  giving.

to oneself and to others,


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Essential.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Fattening.
Oh, wait, that's baking. Must. Stop. Baking.





buckytom said:


> ...and many of us are mental...


Self-awareness is a good thing to have, *bt*. 

I'm comin' up right behind you...


----------



## LPBeier

Therapeutic


----------



## cashlane

Fun
truth be told that was the first thing that came to my mind


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Humbling.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Humbling.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Oh, so true. It is a constant reminder of just how little we know about cooking.


----------



## LPBeier

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Humbling.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North





Addie said:


> Oh, so true. It is a constant reminder of just how little we know about cooking.



I couldn't agree more. My stint at culinary school was a huge eye opener and I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fun-da-mental


----------

